# The Emperor vs Emperor Palpatine?



## Supremehydra (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, new member here.

*Emperor WH40k* vs _Emperor SW_?
Just a thought. What do you guys think? What would the fighting sequence be?


----------



## khornateemperor (Aug 31, 2009)

The Emperor psyically killing Palpatine in like 5 secs,


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

5 secs? That's _WAAAAY _to slow.

Unless the Big E is just playing with Mr. Palpitations.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

40k emperor EASY.

he was able to kill horus who was already like emperor palpatine times a lot. 

force lightning vs invulnerable save of what? 0+?


----------



## Nfreris (Oct 9, 2007)

The Big E would kill Palpatine by shear Awesomeness, then smash is Sith ass with some kick ass force weapon. All will happen in about 2 seconds.


----------



## Supremehydra (Nov 20, 2009)

Palpatine could create this, 'force storm', very powerful. In fact, a whole armada of starships were destroyed by one. Could this affect the Emperor? (harm? meh)


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

And the Emperor created the warp-storm "Storm of the Emperor's Wrath", acting through His vessel Sebastian Thor, which has remained ever since, for six millenia.

But in terms of one-on-one combat - if Mace Windu could beat Palpatine, the Emperor would have it laughably easy, in my mind.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

How is that even a fair fight? Palpatine was powerful, yes, but he couldn't even stop his aging. The Emperor scared the shit out of the Chaos Gods.

Putting Palpatine against somebody like... hm... Ravenor or Eisenhorn might be a more interesting match.


----------



## dotalchemy (Mar 4, 2009)

Ravenor vs Palpatine wouldn't be a match at all. Ravenor would rip his mind to shreds and the force would do nothing to help that.

Cherubael would end Palpatine before he even made it to Eisenhorn. Eisenhorn sans Cherubael would be more interesting, I grant you, especially as the Distaff would likely have little impact on the force.


----------



## Sytus (Aug 27, 2009)

IF Darth Vader killed him,I think a walking god woud too.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

Based on the fact that the 40k Emperor is currently an inanimate lighthouse, a straight fight without guards would have to go to Palpatine, or a jedi youngling, or a madman with a teaspoon really... Being in a persistent vegetative state really doesnt go in your favour in a fist fight...

Now pitch the Emperor from 40k circa 30k against Palpatine and its no contest, Palpatine wasnt a "warrior" he was a politician, his skills laid in manipulation and deception. At least from the films he looks relatively mediocre with a sabre, and sith lightening really isnt all that. 

Strip away their guards and military back up, the emperor before his enthronement WAS a warrior, an Immortal warrior, Palpatine was just a good schemer. In our current storyline though the Emperor is as far as I know pretty much helpless without the custodes and defences of terra.


----------



## techwitch (Nov 6, 2009)

The emperor still has significant power now, he does the binding on a daily basis for astropaths and that kills quite a few, Im sure if some assassin went up and tried to stab him he could probally liquifiy their brain pretty quick.


----------



## BloodAngelsfan (Jan 22, 2009)

The Emperor would just use that balefire-esque thing he used on Horus and completely destroy Palpatine body and soul.


----------



## dtq (Feb 19, 2009)

techwitch said:


> The emperor still has significant power now, he does the binding on a daily basis for astropaths and that kills quite a few, Im sure if some assassin went up and tried to stab him he could probally liquifiy their brain pretty quick.


The question is, is the emperor even aware of the soul bindings happening, or is he just a component in the system...

Just thinking of how the prototype golden throne worked in mechanicum, it seems possible to tap into the emperors power without his permission or engagement. Is it not possible that the soul binding ritual is as much technology based as so many other 40k rituals?

I personally feel the emperor's grip on "reality" and what happens with his physical husk is very very limited, to me he seems to be more of a warp creature now, with his body being a physical anchor of limited use. Personally I think death and a new mass reincarnation would do him a whole world of good :shok: (although others would disagree that its even possible anymore :laugh. 

Im really not at all sure that the emperors physical form has any usefull level of awareness. Im Sure if he had the ability to fight a physical threat, he would also have the ability to use astropaths as a direct instant messaging service to manage his empire again rather than having it all ran by the high lords.

To me it seems hes only really aware of things on a warp level, the mass currents of human emotions etc. I dont doubt that theres tremendous power in him, particularly at the warp level, but I dont think he has the physical awareness to fight in the real world, or on an individual level anymore.


----------



## jesse (Sep 29, 2008)

im sorry, but i read the question then subconciously(correct spelling?)
went to the scene of palpatine walking up to the emporer.
Palpatine is all like "unlimited power!" then shocks the emporer
then the emporer takes palpatines tiny old man head into his hands.....
then squishes his head.


----------



## Iron Within (Mar 15, 2008)

Emperor Palpatine is one of my favorite Star Wars characters, but the God Emperor of Man would own his ass.


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

The Emperor wins hands down, not only is he actually immortal, something that Palpatine failed to achieve, but he IS the greatest psyker in existence, he would just glance at Palpatine and make him brain dead in 0.2 seconds.


----------



## Eliphas (Jun 23, 2009)

Palpatine pulls out his lightsaber and begins a boring speech about the sith.
Emprah walks over, grabs him, and crushes his skull liek an over ripen tomato.
Next?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm more interested in how the Emperor's pet schemer would do...

All right, Malcador the Sigilite would still probably beat Palpatine.


----------



## Bloody Mary (Nov 6, 2009)

Mossy Toes said:


> I'm more interested in how the Emperor's pet schemer would do...
> 
> All right, Malcador the Sigilite would still probably beat Palpatine.


Palpatine: Something-something-DARK SIDE! Something-something-Sith!

Emperor of Mankind: Malcador, I'm busy. Do something about that guy, would you?

Malcador: *sigh* Warp-fry!

BZZZT


----------



## Meat Shield (Jun 20, 2009)

How about light saber vs power sword?


----------



## tadhg546 (Nov 19, 2009)

you didnt mention if the emperor was in his cripple chair or not. if they are both at ther strongest then the emperor easyily wins. but if hes in his chair palpatine wins,


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*30K*
Palpatine enters the throne room. 
_"I am Emperor Palpatine, absolute leader of the Empire..."_
THE Emperor puts down quill, raises an eyebrow, picks nose and catapults the said booger across the room. Emperor Palpatine is instantly pulped (by a bogey). End of. THE Emperor goes back to his memoirs....

*40K*
Palpatine enters the throne room. 
_"I am Emperor Palpatine, absolute leader of the Empire..."_
THE Emperor blinks and a super bolt of psykic energy crosses between them in a fraction of a milisecond. Emperor Palpatine is instantly pulped. End of. THE Emperor goes back to watching season 24 of Battlestar Galactica.... :so_happy:


----------

